# Gross Isle



## fmontie (Dec 24, 2002)

Great post goose.....Wonder well was a great part of my life, too. I heard the property has been for sale the last few years. Wouldn't it be great if the DNR could purchase it for public access?
Grosse Ile residents have always considered the island as private and always discourage public accessibility. Have never seen so many "no parking" signs along public roads in my life!!!!
Hopefully a few DNR officals read this and look into this option.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Montie,

I don't think you will ever see a public access at the site. Don't think the residents would ever see that happen.

-Goosewa


----------

